# Pneumatic zombie scissor prop



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello everyone! I put this together this week. I didn't build the steel scissor prop. But I did make the animated zombie. The scissor prop was custom built by HalloweenFXprops. They did an awesome job. I'm still playing with the prop controller program to find the best results.

Pneumatic zombie prop test 3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to save a lot of money on candy this year, because some folks aren't going to want to walk past that guy


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha RoxyBlue! I have two parts to my haunt. One side has more startling props, and the other side is more tame with tekky toys props


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, I like him alot! Would love to see how he works. Great job on this.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Very nice work, I like him alot! Would love to see how he works. Great job on this.


Thanks! I'm not very good with tutorials. But I'll try to show it in a video soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That guys is FANTASTIC!!! Wow! He sure is furious about something...reminds me of me when I don't get my way.
Seriously though, he is way cool.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That guys is FANTASTIC!!! Wow! He sure is furious about something...reminds me of me when I don't get my way.
> Seriously though, he is way cool.


LOL, thanks! It does look like he's having a tantrum, haha!


----------

